# New puppy - Cambridge area



## colinnessymolly (Sep 25, 2012)

hi Folks

I am new to this forum, so apologies if I have posted this in the wrong section!

We are considering getting a cockapoo puppy around November / December time this year? I live near Cambridge, and wondered if anyone can give me any reccomendations for breeders in that area?

Many thanks

Colin


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi and :welcome:
Sorry I don't live in your area but I'm sure there will be other members who can point you in the right direction. 'Breeders Online' is always a good place to start... You may already have looked there. 
Good luck, and hopefully you'll have a gorgeous puppy by Christmas


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

We got Kipper from Broadreach which is in Royston, and we were delighted with them (and him!!). I think there are a few in the Cambridge area.... we travelled all the way up from Surrey.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi there. We got Monty from Broadreach too and are absolutely delighted with him. Anne is fab. If you google Broadreach dogs her site pops up.

Good luck.

Sally


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Colin, 

Welcome to the forum :welcome:.

I (three!) got my puppy from Broadreach and have been delighted with her - she's nearly 9 months old now. You can read more about her on my blog... 

Good luck and let us know how you get on!


----------



## sneedao (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey,
I am also new in this city and I don't have any idea about this post.I wish you'll have a cute puppy.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have met a number of Broadreach dogs and they have all been lovely. However I would not rule out travelling to find the right dog for you. I travelled four and five hours for mine - but they were worth it!!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I think Broadreach is near you? Good luck with your search they are wonderful dogs x


----------



## Scally (Mar 31, 2013)

I was going to get my pup from Anne @ broadreach but then found a reeder more local to me. She does come highly recommended. I think she breeds with working cockers so it's prob worth meeting her dogs and then comparing with those bred with a show cocker before making a decision. Our breeder is friends with Anne and Ann is hopefully using one of her dogs for stud. Well worth visiting at least 3-4 breeders before short listing and it always worth travelling for the right pup. 

We have mainly based our decision on the length of time I spent on the phone to them. My two short listed were about an hr each!! Also how passionate they are about dogs etc

Good luck in your search. We get to view our pups on 21st April an so excited.


----------



## Bolly'sSlave (Apr 6, 2013)

*New Puppy*

We're getting our second cockappo puppy, hopefully early July because we are on holiday in June. I agree with comments regarding travelling to get the right puppy but the breeder who has a litter (DNA tested) at the right time is over 200 miles from me. I can't see how that can be a good journey for an 8 wk old pup. I have now found some breeders closer to home with litters due a little later. I'm quite focused on not leaving it too late as I want to be able to house train with the kitchen and conservatory doors latched open; don't think I can do that much past September, even in Kent.

Speaking to breeders, I've found that many who claim the stud is DNA clear get quite cross when I ask to see the paperwork, so that is a big focus for me (my friend's cocker started going blind at about 4 yrs, was totally blind for the rest of her life).

Will follow your thread, good luck at the viewing!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi there, the breeder of my male Cockapoo Kody is a hobby breeder from Cambridgeshire, she's fantastic breeder and at least one of the parents is PRA tested, I know she's just had a litter stunning colours but it may be too early for you. If you would like to know any more details please PM me. Jo x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Kody&Beau said:


> Hi there, the breeder of my male Cockapoo Kody is a hobby breeder from Cambridgeshire, she's fantastic breeder and at least one of the parents is PRA tested, I know she's just had a litter stunning colours but it may be too early for you. If you would like to know any more details please PM me. Jo x


Yes Jo, your breeder is lovely  and your Kody was raised with much love


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Yes Jo, your breeder is lovely  and your Kody was raised with much love


I'm sure you've heard about the new litter Jo Jo, stunning colours again I've been told, and can you believe a red girl.....am I tempted? Definitely xx


----------

